# Advice!



## Jelka (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi all,

In January of 2017 I had first failed IVF attempt in Sarajevo Bosnia. We are now planning next attempt and am hoping for some clinic suggestions, I have been reading that Belgium is an excellent choice however I am 45 in February and understand that 45 is the age limit for using own eggs. My hormone levels suggest that I can still try another course with my own eggs and I looking for clinic suggestions?

Thanks all and Happy New Year!


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Cyprus clinics treat up to age 55 or more.
Dogus offer embryo adoption for 2500
Team Miracle do not offer embryo adoption.
try www.eggdonationfriends.com
Serum in Greece are very good. 
Spain has some very good clinics that treat women up to age 50.
Morganna.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I have been happy with my clinic x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I havent heard anything about Belgium, but i know Serum is excellent.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

They have excellent doctors and in comparison to Western Europe, much cheaper. However, they wouldnt allow genetic testing which is quite recommended for women in 40s because of chromosomal abnormalities.


----------

